# HMS Newcastle



## Jeffcs (Dec 12, 2013)

I am trying to get some information about a 3 day trip that HMS Newcastle did from Portsmouth to Newcastle to include family relations. My son in law Lieutenant Andy Barber was Flight Commander on the Lynx helicopter at the time and I have a wonderful photo of him and me taken on the bridge of the ship whilst on watch. Can anyone help me with the year this took place.
I am also trying to locate a Rhett Hatcher who I believe served on HMS Monmouth during there time in Montserrat after the volcano erupted.


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

Jeffcs said:


> I am trying to get some information about a 3 day trip that HMS Newcastle did from Portsmouth to Newcastle to include family relations. My son in law Lieutenant Andy Barber was Flight Commander on the Lynx helicopter at the time and I have a wonderful photo of him and me taken on the bridge of the ship whilst on watch. Can anyone help me with the year this took place.
> I am also trying to locate a Rhett Hatcher who I believe served on HMS Monmouth during there time in Montserrat after the volcano erupted.


I am going to be up north next monday for a few days so will try to get info from my brother who was on one of the Newcastle,s. In the early 60s.There were several ships named Newcastle ,as one was decommisioned ,is early 60s too early for you ?. I think you are talking about one of tHE newer ships named Newcastle.


----------



## guardlogger (Sep 28, 2010)

With a Lynx Helo it must be the Type 42 Destroyer D87 in commission 1978-2005. Captain Rhett Hatcher RN was still serving in 2011 in the MOD. My advice would be to contact the Fleet Air Arm Officers Association [www.fleetairarmoa.org]and ask if they would forward an email to him.
HMS Newcastle has an Association at //www.hms-newcastle.co.uk/, I'm sure if you contact them they will be able to answer your other query regarding the Pompey-Newcastle trip.


----------



## Rnwafu (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi I was one of Andy's engineers on his flight at the time. We were on the Newcastle in 97 and 98. I think the trip to Newcastle was in 97 before we sailed for the West Indies but it was a long time ago.... If you need any more info let me know.


----------



## jimmytheyank (Aug 11, 2015)

I was augmenting HMS Newcastle in 1998 from the USN and if memory serves, Rhett Hatcher was Newcastle's PWO and the visit to Newcastle occurred in the fall of 1998 (after I had departed). I also flew over Montserrat with Rhett in June of 1998, though I am not sure who drove the Lynx. I hope this helps.


----------

